# My arrows do not land straight in the target



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

My to bits:

1) you might need weaker arrows. Like 700spine or even 750spine.

2)It can be that you are pulling the string sideways when releasing. See this all the time when I coach the beginner class in my club. 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Enrique b. (Apr 7, 2019)

skullerud said:


> My to bits:
> 
> 1) you might need weaker arrows. Like 700spine or even 750spine.
> 
> ...


----------



## KyleMT (May 18, 2019)

If the VForce isn't available in higher spine numbers, you might have to change to another arrow. I could be wrong though as this is just my logic coming from a beginner  Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will either confirm or correct my statement.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Enrique b. said:


> Hi everyone, I am getting annoyed because my arrows knocks are to the left of the tip while hitting the target. I know I should focus in my form, but at least I want the arrows to be straight. I was shooting for q while from a distance of 10 meters. I played with the plunger, I used my 29 inch 600 spine carbon v force arrow, also with my 29 inch 500 spine v force carbon arrow, also I played with different tip weights (100,125,145,175,200 grain). Everything and no change. Always all my arrows kept with the knock to the left. My bow is a fivics vellator 28 # and my amo draw length is 28 inch . Can I get some suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


1) You did not specify if you are using ILF shorts or ILF mediums. I assumed medium limbs, for a 68-inch bow.
2) You did not specify brace height. It matters. So, I ASSUMED 9.25-inches. If your brace height is not set at 9.25-inches, try 9.25-inches.
3) find a proper RECURVE coach and stop guessing how to tune recurve arrows. 
4) you did not specify vanes or feathers. So, I assumed vanes.

YOu have the wrong spine arrows. PERIOD. Since you are using super heavy points, then, you need to use arrows that are WEAK enough for your pounds on the fingers. Switch to aluminum arrows in the SMALLEST diameter size that accepts aluminum inserts.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Switch to an aluminum arrow that will accept aluminum inserts.

For 200 grain points. Easton Platinum Plus 1816 aluminum arrows are 760 spine. End of Shaft to End of Shaft = 28.5-inches. If going to a pro shop, specify END of SHAFT to END of nock groove (EOS to ENG) = 29-inches. Assumed plastic vanes. Use large groove 
Easton G-nocks.

For 175 grain points. Easton Platinum Plus 1716 aluminum arrows are 878 spine. End of Shaft to End of Shaft = 28-inches. If going to a pro shop, specify END of SHAFT to END of nock groove (EOS to ENG) = 28.5-inches. Assumed plastic vanes. Add a 10 grain arrow wrap under the vanes, to increase basck end weight, to make this arrow shaft BEHAVE stiffer. Use large groove Easton G-nocks. Fine tune arrow performance with spring pressure on your plunger.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

For 145 grain points. Easton Platinum Plus 1813 aluminum arrows are 871 spine. FULL LENGTH shafts at 30-inches End of Shaft to End of Shaft. Assumed plastic vanes. No arrow wrap for this combo. Use large groove Easton G-nocks. Fine tune arrow performance with spring pressure on your plunger.

Your pounds on the fingers and your draw length are too low, to use 125 grain field points or 100 grain field points. There are no arrows that will accept aluminum inserts that are WEAK enough, for you to use 100 grain or 125 grain field points, and at a safe length arrow tube for you to use.


----------



## r_ham (Nov 21, 2018)

Great info - I need to find a good recurve coach to help find the right arrows too. I'm using victory sport carbons (feather fletch) at full length 31" and they are a 600 spine and I have 125 grain field points. My bow is 70" recurve 32# draw weight (getting ready to increase this to 42# - these are my starter limbs). I have a 31" draw length. These were just the initial arrows both my wife and I were sold when we get outfitted back in Oct. My wife has a 66" bow, 28# medium limbs (23" riser) and around 26" draw length. She has the same 31" arrows with 100 grain points. On our short basement range (around 7 yards), her nocks really go off to the right, but at the range, they are more straight. Do you have any suggestions on proper arrows?


----------



## r_ham (Nov 21, 2018)

I submitted to quickly - my brace height I have set to 9, but can try altering that to 9.25 if that would be more proper for me. My wife has a brace height of 8.5.

Any advice you wish to share would be most appreciated!


----------



## Enrique b. (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you* for the input
I went to the shop and after a long time of trial and error, the guy from the shop found out, the sting was touching my chest, I changed my form a bit and the fletched arrows [plastic vanes] became better.* Now, the bare shaft arrows are nocked to the right . This is crazy and complicated. This another issue, what's wrong now?

Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

r_ham said:


> Great info - I need to find a good recurve coach to help find the right arrows too. I'm using victory sport carbons (feather fletch) at full length 31" and they are a 600 spine and I have 125 grain field points. My bow is 70" recurve 32# draw weight (getting ready to increase this to 42# - these are my starter limbs). I have a 31" draw length. These were just the initial arrows both my wife and I were sold when we get outfitted back in Oct. My wife has a 66" bow, 28# medium limbs (23" riser) and around 26" draw length. She has the same 31" arrows with 100 grain points. On our short basement range (around 7 yards), her nocks really go off to the right, but at the range, they are more straight. Do you have any suggestions on proper arrows?


70-inch recurve.
32# limbs
31-inch draw length
Estimated pounds on the fingers = 38#.

600 spine arrows.
Feather fletching
31-inch shafts
125 grain field points.

*SWITCH to 90 grain field points.*
Increase brace height to 9.25-inches. Tune the brace for the absolute quietest sounding shot, tune by SOUND. When the string sounds as quiet as possible, then, really fine tune brace for tightest group size.
Tune your plunger spring tension, and tune your plunger position (how much the plunger sticks out away from the riser) for bareshafts AND fletched smacking together at 10 yards, at 15 yards, at 20 yards.

Bareshaft hits to the RIGHT of the fletched (assuming a Right handed shooter), stiffen plunger spring tension. Screw the plunger barrel into the riser, to get the arrow a tiny bit farther from the riser.
Bareshaft hits to the LEFT of the fletched (assuming a Right handed shooter), weaken plunger spring tension. Unscrew the plunger barrel, to get the arrow shaft more in line with the bowstring.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

r_ham said:


> Great info - I need to find a good recurve coach to help find the right arrows too. I'm using victory sport carbons (feather fletch) at full length 31" and they are a 600 spine and I have 125 grain field points. My bow is 70" recurve 32# draw weight (getting ready to increase this to 42# - these are my starter limbs). I have a 31" draw length. These were just the initial arrows both my wife and I were sold when we get outfitted back in Oct. My wife has a 66" bow, 28# medium limbs (23" riser) and around 26" draw length. She has the same 31" arrows with 100 grain points. On our short basement range (around 7 yards), her nocks really go off to the right, but at the range, they are more straight. Do you have any suggestions on proper arrows?


66-inch recurve.
28# limbs
26-inch draw length
Estimated pounds on the fingers = 24#.

600 spine arrows. *ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS*. Find a real RECURVE archery coach. 
Feather fletching
31-inch shafts
*100 grain field points.* AGAIN, ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS. Seriously, go find a REAL recurve archery coach. Sigh. I see this ALL THE TIME, with my recurve students. 99.99% of the time, I have to tell my recurve students, they were sold whatever arrow was in stock at the "pro shop", and they have to purchase arrows a SECOND time.

*SWITCH to 300 grain field points. Yeah, REALLY. To make 600 spine arrows work, for 24# on the fingers. Sigh.*

https://www.3riversarchery.com/steel-screw-in-field-points-heavyweight.html


Increase brace height to 8.75-inches. Tune the brace for the absolute quietest sounding shot, tune by SOUND. When the string sounds as quiet as possible, then, really fine tune brace for tightest group size.
Tune your plunger spring tension, and tune your plunger position (how much the plunger sticks out away from the riser) for bareshafts AND fletched smacking together at 10 yards, at 15 yards, at 20 yards.

Bareshaft hits to the RIGHT of the fletched (assuming a Right handed shooter), stiffen plunger spring tension. Screw the plunger barrel into the riser, to get the arrow a tiny bit farther from the riser.
Bareshaft hits to the LEFT of the fletched (assuming a Right handed shooter), weaken plunger spring tension. Unscrew the plunger barrel, to get the arrow shaft more in line with the bowstring.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

r_ham said:


> Great info - I need to find a good recurve coach to help find the right arrows too. I'm using victory sport carbons (feather fletch) at full length 31" and they are a 600 spine and I have 125 grain field points. My bow is 70" recurve 32# draw weight (getting ready to increase this to 42# - these are my starter limbs). I have a 31" draw length. These were just the initial arrows both my wife and I were sold when we get outfitted back in Oct. My wife has a 66" bow, 28# medium limbs (23" riser) and around 26" draw length. She has the same 31" arrows with 100 grain points. On our short basement range (around 7 yards), her nocks really go off to the right, but at the range, they are more straight. Do you have any suggestions on proper arrows?


So, Easton Platinum Plus 1716 aluminum arrows are the weakest (most narrow) aluminum arrows that accept field points. You want the convenience of field points, so you can switch up the weight up front, for best shooting results. Easton Platinum Plus 1716 arrows are 883 spine (at least this is weaker than 600 spine). Have the arrows cut END of shaft to END of nock groove = 28.5-inches. Feathers (say 2.5-inches long). 200 grain screw in field points, should get this to tune on your wife's bow, at a new BRACE of 8.75-inches.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Enrique b. said:


> Thank you* for the input
> I went to the shop and after a long time of trial and error, the guy from the shop found out, the sting was touching my chest, I changed my form a bit and the fletched arrows [plastic vanes] became better.* Now, the bare shaft arrows are nocked to the right . This is crazy and complicated. This another issue, what's wrong now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


Use your camera phone and take video. Post to Youtube and then attach a link. Do not have your camera phone on the floor. Do not have your camera phone on a chair. Find a ladder or build a stack of boxes, so your camera phone is at YOUR shoulder height. Have enough distance between you and the camera phone so that the video records the floor, your shoes and all of you head to toe. Need to see all of you, and all of the recurve bow in the video frame.


----------



## Enrique b. (Apr 7, 2019)

I went again to he shop, and the guy helped me to fix the problem. He moved the plunger, limbs and it worked. What was different than I did. Hmm the distance. He is one of the coaches there, he said first, you cannot not paper tune recurve bows because you need distance for the arrow to paradox. Second, tray to bare shaft tuning at least 15 to 20 meters far, so the arrow has time to fix. I was shooting* at home at 10 meters. Yes, I am getting a coach 1to 1 to improve faster
Thanks everyone. Great information 

Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## creer32 (Jul 2, 2012)

following


----------



## NrthFrk16 (Apr 3, 2019)

Following.


----------



## bowmansb1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Good idea getting a coach, good luck! Wish I had a coach!


----------

